# BBQ Caterer Recommendations - Tampa/St. Pete Area



## rippinntearin (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey All!

So I'm now and engaged man!!!  Now I know everyone has their own judgements on marriage but I've found the right girl...and the best is yet to come!

As we all know the actually wedding day is all about the bride, and such, my bride to be is allowing me to fuel my BBQ addiction for the rehearsal dinner!

I need some recommendations on mobile caterers in the Tampa/St. Pete area.  I would love nothing more than to do it myself, but there is going to be just too much stuff going on.  We plan on renting a large house and want someone who can pull up and fill us up with some excellent BBQ.  Looking for a whole hog as well.

Anybody know anyone I could call?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 4, 2012)

Having been a caterer in the past, it is important that you develop a check list of wants and needs and locate the venue before you get too far into who will cater. I have seen too many times where folks did not do their homework and the party got shut down. 

Here are some things to consider 

1-Does the venue require you to pull a permit for your event. Yes in some areas this is an event.

2-Does the venue allow a smoker on site. If yes - what are their requirements - also ask if they require insurance to have a smoker on site. 

3- Once you get the venue squared away, you will want to try to taste the food of the person doing the catering and get referrals from other customers who have used them.

4-You will also want to get a clear quote in writing as to what the caterer is providing.

     Food- exactly what are they providing and for how many

     Drinks - what and how much if providing liquor does he have a lic to vend

     Plates and napkins 

     Clean up - this is a big one - many a person has had to go back and clean up unexpectedly

     after a party. Are they bringing trash bins or do you need to supply

5 Does the caterer have a certified kitchen that he is bringing on site. 

6 Does the caterer have liability insurance.Get a copy 

These are just some of the basic questions you need to ask up front to make sure it all goes well 

Hope this helps - send me a PM if you have any more questions


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats on the upcoming wedding!


----------



## rippinntearin (Jan 5, 2012)

Scarbelly...thanks for the excellent advice!  Looks like I'm jumping the gun and need to figure out first where we plan on having the venue.  Our first thoughts were to rent a large house with a large backyard to entertain.  I will DEFINITELY keep your advice in mind.

SmokinAl, thanks for the congrats!

If anyone has any more advice or recommendations, please don't hesitate.

Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2012)

Here are some places for you to look into, there are a lot more out there based on your area

Clubs

   Women's Clubs

   Garden Clubs

   DAR 

   you get the idea

Also 

   VFW

   Moose Lodge

   Masons

   Elks 

   etc

I also did work in several parks both local county and state that have areas set up for events

Good luck


----------



## bbqman1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey there RippinNTearin !

I cater BBQ, and we do a lot of pig roasts in the Tampa Bay area.

In fact we have one for a SB party along with lobsters and deluxe sides- should be an awesome meal!

Send me an e-mail address and I'll give you all my contact information.


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 31, 2012)

Which side of the bay?

Please update your location if you would.

I'm in Largo.

Thanks.


----------



## bbqman1 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm located in St.Petersburg, but cater within 100 miles (Greater Tampa Bay area).

We were in Tampa today, will back in Tampa Tomorrow, have a Market on Saturday, and  Superbowl party complete with pig roast and lobsters.

Other than that I've been pretty lazy!


----------



## rippinntearin (Feb 1, 2012)

BBQMan and Whittling, I actually live in Deerfield Beach, FL (Ft. Lauderdale Area), although my fiance and I will be having the rehearsal dinner most likely in St. Pete (area).  The catering would be needed for that.  The reception will be catered by the venue we choose. 

BBQMan, what market are you referring to?  The downtown St. Pete Saturday market?  I go to that one all the time...  I'm not in town, but I could have my lady go and check you guys out...she is my taste tester at the moment


----------



## karen kline (Feb 24, 2013)

bbqman, I am looking for someone to cater a pig roast at our hotel in Johns Pass on Easter Sunday. R u interested, or could you recommend someone to me? If so, let me know how to contact you, Thanks, Jeff


----------



## maxpta (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm responding to a very old entry so I'm not sure if you're still smoking meat.  I am the President of a local PTA and we have a Fall Festival planned for Friday, November 4.  One of our students Grandpa has a big smoker he pulls behind his truck and volunteered to smoke the meat.  We purchased the meat, he seasoned it and it is now in the school freezer.  Grandpa bailed on us so I'm looking for someone who can help us out.  If you are available or you know someone else who might be able to help us out, please e-mail me at [email protected] with costs.   Thanks.


----------

